# Declaring Debts on 189 application form



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi 
My husband and I are currently filling out our 189 application form after being invited on the 7th jan. we have a few questions re debts and are looking for some advice or shared experiences that may help us out! 
We did not pay taxes after being on working holiday visa in 2007. From reading posts on here we are going to call ATO and find out what we owe and settle before sending application my husband does not know his TFN I'm assuming they will be able to locate this for us?
We realised after reading post on here stating government debt includes parking/ speeding tickets etc that we received a fine whilst in hire car in 2006 on Sydney harbour bridge that we never paid as we were back in Ireland when we received it. How would we go about paying this now to have this cleared before applying?
I have Uk student loan from student loan company do I have to declare this on application form? 
We would really appreciate any advice
Thanks


----------



## oldguy (Jan 13, 2013)

wow didnt know that u had to declaire debts , thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

You only need to declare debts to the Australian Government but I would seriously try and sort it out and file your taxes and pay the fine or you could be risking rejection. They don't want people in the country who are not going to pay taxes!


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

The question states 

"Has any applicant ever had outstanding debts to the Australian government or any public authority in any other country"

Hopefully We will have no problem sorting the tax stuff

We are unsure about who to contact re the driving offence we can't remember if it was a speeding ticket or not paying toll charge on bridge due to driving in bus lane? It was so long ago! 

Also is UK student loans company classed as a public authority? 

Thanks for replies so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Contact the transport suthority, they run the brisge, ferries, trains so should be easy to find. Failing that the police will have a record if it was them.

UK student debt is a public debt but that won't matter, they're more looking for unpaid taxes, fines etc.


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> Contact the transport suthority, they run the brisge, ferries, trains so should be easy to find. Failing that the police will have a record if it was them.
> 
> UK student debt is a public debt but that won't matter, they're more looking for unpaid taxes, fines etc.


Thank You


----------

